# Baby hamster swollen foot



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

My hamster gave birth 11 days ago to 9 really healthy babies. Luckily (touch wood) she is a friendly hamster and I have been able to take a close look at the babies and pick one of them up. He has an extremely swollen foot. The leg isn't swollen, but the foot is BIG but its still normal colour. I've taken a close look but I can't see anything wrapped around it to suggest that anything is cutting off the supply, i've tried to take a look really carefully with a pair of tweezers and my partner has also looked with a strong light in the foot. Nothing obvious. It is still walking around on it and doesn't squeak in pain. I've put the foot in a warm solution of water and salt in the hope it might help. Unfortunately I am unable to get to the vet today.

I wondered what people thought, is it possible that the mum has accidentally bitten the foot when moving the babies around?


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

I do have a picture of the foot I can post. It looks really swollen though, but no discolouration or leakage etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

she may of.
Post the pic....Or message Christhegerbilguy - he's a vet or something (I'm sure he said vet) and he may be able to help


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's the pic


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks awful doesn't it. But the baby doesn't look in pain. I'm not sure how long it has been like this or maybe he was born this way. I've looked back on some of the photos i've taken but unfortunately his foot wasn't in any of the shots. Its only now, that they are moving around that I have attempted to take a closer look.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

geez it is swollen!!! Looks like someones attached a fake foot on to it!! Poor lil hammy!!

He may have been born like that...but try and get someone to see it asap, did you notice if the soaking it helped before?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

omg, that is some swollen foot,, i would certainly get someone to give you advise on that,, never seen anything like it, trying to think if there is anyone on here that breeds hamsters,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with collie it doesnt look inflamed or painful but is definately not normal


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*talk to your vets tomoro when they open bless little hammy *


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

could it be a deformity?(sp?)

It does look very abnormal and id make an appointment for the vets tomorrow! may not be too serious since he's not in pain or anything. Keep an eye on his drinking and see how the mother is being around him. Anyway thats what i'd do.. but i've never bred hammies before  

Poor bean.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments. I've emailed my vet as I know he accesses his emails several times a day and may even do so today. I said I was a bit worried about having to take the cage with mum and babies up to the vet in the car, just incase the mum gets scared.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Woah 

wat breed is he??


Keep us updated!


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Syrian. The only blondie in a group of 9 babies, the others are dark.

I've attached a couple of pics of the babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are so small and cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Wat ever happens let it have a chance of life 

xxx
xx
x

Its soo cute 

HAAAA u could call him big foot lol

(thats not funny)

sorry


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

If its just a deformity then i'll definitely keep him so long as he/she isn't in pain. If there is anything the vet can do to help then i'll try that aswell!!

Yes, they are so cute and the mum has been so tolerant of my partner and me taking a peek in the nest and picking the babies up!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

by the looks of the pic its a boy


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL - yes I worked that out aswell!!



Regardless, I really do hope its nothing too serious and I will keep him as my pet if he pulls through. He is feeding well, doesn't look in obvious discomfort, but will contact the Vet tomorrow, or hope he emails me back asap!!


----------



## Roborovski (Sep 15, 2008)

That certainly looks an interesting one. Hopefully it is just something minor such as fluid build up - i'll be shocked if its life threatening.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

hi there, i just got your private message.

It looks to me like a fluid build up in it's paw, due to an abcess/infection maybe. It's difficult to determine to be honest. Seeing your vet is the best option.

If mummy had bitten it, you would be able to see puncture marks.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

He's off to see the vet on Friday morning, I didn't want to take him any earlier as I didn't want to upset the mum and wanted him partially weaned!

He's still using the paw and i've soaked it again in warm salty water, so hopefully things will be ok until Friday morning. IF it takes a turn for the worst then i'll try and get him there tomorrow.

Fingers crossed


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

OK - well he had bedding wrapped around his leg. Thing is there must have been a small amount of that cotton wool like bedding mixed in with his usual bedding, as i'm using the shredded soft paper bedding.

Anyway - the vet and his assistants managed to cut the bedding out, his foots a bit more swollen but I guess thats because its been tampered with. He bled a bit and squeaked a bit.

Its been just over an hour since he had it done. He is now in the rodent carry case on his own with bedding. I've given him a bit of formula milk in a syringe and he has had some tofu. My partner has taken him off to work with him to keep an eye on him this afternoon as I won't be around. He's also taken more formula milk in a syringe and a farleys rusk. Hammie appears to be ok. He was sorting his bedding out and scratching behind his ear before. 

Has anyone got any tips on what I should do?? Vet says he may probably lose his foot. He was concerned that the shock might kill him, but touch wood it looks like he isn't too stressed out. 

If his foot starts dying off is there anything I can do to ensure that he doesn't get any infection?

What about food??

Your comments would really help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

I think the only thing you can do is keep it clean really.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

OK well so far so good. Fingers and toes crossed!!

He's been drinking the formula milk and farleys rusk and Tofu. He's been quite happy trying to rearrange his bedding etc. 

SO - lets hope the next few days work out ok!!

What about lukewarm salted water to keep it clean??


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

oooo ouch 



Poor little hammie!!

That must of hurt him surely


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah he did squeal and the vet felt awful but said it had to be done!

His foot is more swollen now, but I think its the prodding around and cutting the bedding off thats probably made it worse. 

He's still drinking and eating.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

OK, so baby hammie is still with us today. Eating, wandering around the cage etc. still really swollen leg but it hasn't discoloured yet. Not sure when and if its going to die and drop off??

I've started feeding hammie some whiskers cat milk, he's been lapping it up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

if hes eating then i guess theres not much else to worry about - when he isn't eating - he isn't getting nutrients to help him grow and repair.


Only time will tell about the swelling and whether his foots gonna stay or not


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm glad that Hammie is still with us, he certainly is a little fighter.

I have my fingers crossed for you that he doesn't lose the foot.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. No change today, still eating and feisty!! Paw is still as swollen but i've noticed where as it was cold before its now warm like the rest of him.

Not sure if thats a good sign!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad he is still with you, if its warm i should trhink thats agood sign, fingers crossed here,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh poor little guy, thats why I always avoid the cotton wool bedding, evil stuff! Glad its sorted now, here's hoping for a quick recovery. May I just say, what adorable babies, they will have gorgeous markings!


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Well he's still with us, dare to say it all well at the moment. He's a right little fighter. He is slightly smaller than the other hammies but I guess thats because they are still getting fed by the mother.. We are trying our best but I guess he'll be a bit behind the others. 

His foot looks a tiny bit less swollen today, its still warm and he walking around on it and using it to hold food with the other foot. Fingers double crossed..

How much should be be drinking?? He really doesn't want the milk or much water but I am giving him slightly wet food aswell as dry


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

As no-one else has mentioned it, you should never pick up baby hamsters that don't have their eyes open. The mother could have rejected the whole litter. In this case, it was a medical thing, but usually you shouldn't have touched him.

The litter appears to be all goldens and one cinnamon.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, yes I do realise that. I've bred rodents before so am aware, but I know how friendly the mother is and would never have touched them if I wasn't comfortable with her temperament. She's been a fantastic mother, she never once became frustrated or upset. I didn't touch the hamsters with my hands until day 10, the images i've taken were all in the cage or through the see through plastic. The only one that I did touch was the golden "Big Foot"

Back to Big Foot, well his foot is still there, its now red and swollen and angry, he went back to the vet today, the vet could not see anything else caught around the ankle, but says its 50/50 whether the foot dies off. The only good sign is the redness and its hot. Big foot is now on a watered down treatment of Baltril, 1 drop a day for 7 days.

We shall see what happens.. My main concern is, as its the front foot, is there likely to be more problems that there are worth with food getting stuck in his pouch if he loses the foot???


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Picture of him yesterday before he went to the vet and had his paw mucked around with


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

His brothers and sisters


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is his yucky foot today. Thing is, it looks terrible, yet he is still walking on it, still trying to hold food with it.. He's a feisty character, he's such a strong little thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

That looks so painful, but if he's walking on it hopefully it's not bothering him 

Hopefully the baytril will help the healing along.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous little hammies! I'm glad to hear he seems to be acting alright on it.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah it amazes me that he is acting normal. I've got him in a small carry case at the moment so he doesn't run around on it too much.

He's eating well and as I said very feisty!


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Quick update. Big foot still the same. Foot no worse but no better, still eating well and lively.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

sarsarre said:


> Quick update. Big foot still the same. Foot no worse but no better, still eating well and lively.


Good to hear it  will you keep him, after all what he's been through?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

sarsarre said:


> Quick update. Big foot still the same. Foot no worse but no better, still eating well and lively.


Good to hear it  will you keep him, after all what he's been through?


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh yes definitely. I've already got a cage sorted for him, but i'm keeping him in the little carry case at the moment so it forces him to stay still. Its not nice, but the problem is the more he walks / runs around on it the less chance he has of it healing...

Its a little less red today, still extremely swollen.. He's just had scrambled egg for breakfast!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

lucky hammy!!!

Could the redness not be blood flow starting to come through it?! doesn't explain the swelling like but might explain the redness.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes possibly. Well the redness has subsided, swelling still bad but no worse and I do think I can see the definition of the toes more.

Anyway, baby hammie is now a proud owner of a Habitrail Ovo Loft! I haven't put the wheel in there but everything else is in and he is much happier roaming about.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

OK, well redness has all gone away, hammies foot is still massively swollen, but he doesn't appear to be in any pain whatsoever. He is still using it to run around, hold food etc.

He's adjusting to his new cage really well. Will wait a week or so before I start adding the network of tubes as I don't want him to run around too much. Which is difficult I can tell you!!


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Umm its been a while since I updated this thread. My "he" turned out to be a she and she is doing extremely well!!

She is a right terror and an extremely large hamster, not fat just large in frame aswell.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww fantastic!!! 

i swear it lokoed like a he!!!!

what you called her??
xx


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Big foot LOL

Not a very girly name I must agree!! She is over half the size again of her mum, not sure if it was all the tofu I gave her when she was growing.

I will try and get a more up to date shot that the one I posted as that is a couple of months old. She is much bigger now and hopefully I can get a shot of her paw. Its about 1/2 again the size of the other paw but about 90% functional, she has no problems with it!!

:thumbup:


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

glad to hear big foot is well and ok. anit horrid when your pets get illfor hammy


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

aww, I am glad Big Foot is better!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Wat ever happens let it have a chance of life
> 
> xxx
> xx
> ...


i told you , you could call her big foot LOL!!

how freaky!! xx


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

Just posting after a long time away and receiving a PM from someone who has a possible similar issue. I'm pleased to say that BigFoot has so far lived a very active life since her ordeal as a baby. I'm so glad I made the choice to take her to the vet.

It was a sad week this week though, not with BigFoot, but her mother "mrs hammy" died two days ago she was 3.5years old which I know is a great age for a hammie, but always sad to see them go. She was buried in my garden under a lovely evergreen bush I bought, its now called Mrs Hammy tree!!

I only have one hamster now, having lost two in the past 6 months due to old age.

She's a lively spritely girl, I did want to breed her, but I wasn't overly sure how she would cope with her paw (albeit only minor deformity from the bedding episode)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im sor to hear about MrsHammy,

but bigfoot and the babies are beautiful!


----------

